# Left over sidewalk deicer (MI)



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

6 pallets of sidewalk deicer for sale. Sold business and did not use. Always stored inside. Located in Brighton, MI. Can load with machine. Price is $200 per pallet if multiple purchased at same time. 810.623.5397


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What kind is that? 
Standard 49 bags per pallet?


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Morton brand and lake effect


----------

